

Show HN: A place to get feedback on your projects - ignifero
http://projectilo.com

======
Super_Jambo
When I click the 'terms of use' button with 'open in new tab' I get the sign
up page again.

When I click it with 'open in current window' I get a page which says 'What?'

~~~
ignifero
Thanks so much. fixed

